# CAMS 1V-6P Machine



## BlingBlingWear (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a 2004 CAMS 1V6P machine that i have owned for about 4 years. I wondering what they are worth? I only occansionly do designs now and wondering if it's even worth selling? I have a laptop that goes with a 80 gallon compressor and about 5k worth of stones. Just wondering if it's worth keeping or time to move on. I know what i paid for it and what I think it's worth but just curious what other people think. Machine does run like a champ. In Tucson, AZ


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Before I got my 1v2p, I was looking at one local to me, the older model like yours. The person was looking for 15k for it... (was still out of my budget).

At that time, I didnt know anything about the cams machine (technical wise). From what I know now, your machine has the ability to do 70 stones per minute, were the new 1v6p does 150. When I was talking to coldesi about possibly coming out to inspect the machine and setup the machine if I bought it, they said that none of their technicians were trained on the older machines, and that I would be on my own. So from a technical support point of view, I'd be scared about my machine breaking down!

With that said, I've seen people on ebay and craigslist over the last year trying to get anywhere from 15k to 40k.

Since the new machines are double the speed, have support and are selling I think at around 35k, I'd say that an old machine is probably worth the 15-18k price.

From what I've heard, people were buying those for around 50k. I also heard mesa was only initially allowing 1 per state or city.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The older CAMS machines generally sell in the low teens with the items you describe including. We do have one tech who has had a fair amount of exposure to the older machines, but not a lot. The oldermachines were being phased out as we were ramping up with Yongnam (CAMS).


----------

